# Beetle Turbo Vs The Cold...



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

So i go outside to my beetle put my hand to the door handle and it nothing happens. I Then unlock the doors with the remote and i find i can't open the door... granted its freezing out... but then i remember the doors don't open or can't be pulled out until the windows roll down a bit... i began to worry a bit but i give it a slight tug and the door glass seems to have some play in it and bends enough to allow me to open the door and I'm able to get into car. I then attempt to close the door and I'm plauged by the same issue lol i cannot now close the door because the glass won't retract..The Windows have frozen to the fabric guide in the door... So i had to use a credit card to try and slice away at the bit of ice that has formed holding my window hostage and finally I'm able to free the drivers side window to roll it down and close the door. Now this isn't a rant or anything I'm just more curious than anything if anyone else has been seeing their windows getting stuck during this cold front we're experiencing?


----------



## oidoglr (Jan 26, 2009)

Yeah, seems every new owner in a cold climate posts about this issue on this forum. (Myself included)

It seems we all figure out little ways around it. Occasionally I have to roll the window back up manually...it helps to make sure ice isn't built up on the seals.

_Posted via *Topify* using iPhone/iPad_


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

Gotya thanx for the insight


----------



## jtack (Dec 9, 2013)

Note to self...be thankful driving home tonight when its 70 degrees and I get to look at the sun set on the pacific ocean all the way home.


----------



## VuickB6 (Aug 4, 2006)

I didn't have any issues during the two nights it got down in to the low 20s. But those are the only two nights it has been that cold since owning it. Its been near freezing plenty of times and I've had no issues either. :thumbup:


----------



## Phaedo (Feb 22, 2011)

Spray your seals with some silicone, it dosen't cure the problem completely but makes it a lot better. This is what we do in Sweden....

///Christian


----------



## oidoglr (Jan 26, 2009)

VuickB6 said:


> I didn't have any issues during the two nights it got down in to the low 20s. But those are the only two nights it has been that cold since owning it. Its been near freezing plenty of times and I've had no issues either. :thumbup:


Talk to me when your Beetle goes sub zero.  Mine has no issues until around the 0ºF or lower point, which there's been quite a few of in Minnesota already this winter.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

It was -10 here monday, I didn't even try to start it, that's no good for the motor, your oil is gonna be thick as hell

posted using tapatalk


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

If there was any moisture around the window when you parked or it rained, snowed and then dropped way down i can see this happening.

Design flaw? maybe, but something to think about. Our friend from Sweden's preventative, if used carefully, sounds like a good precaution.


----------



## VuickB6 (Aug 4, 2006)

drtechy said:


> It was -10 here monday, I didn't even try to start it, that's no good for the motor, your oil is gonna be thick as hell
> 
> posted using tapatalk


If you're using 5W40 then you can safely start the engine at temps down to -22F.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Meh I still wouldn't take the chance

posted using tapatalk


----------



## oidoglr (Jan 26, 2009)

What're you supposed to do if it's your daily?

_Posted via *Topify* using iPhone/iPad_


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

If you are within operating range, then operate it, if not then make other arrangements the night before.


I have a half mile driveway, and before I retired, I had to be to work, it wasn't temperature, but it could be snow. 


I had to plow my driveway with my tractor with my headlights on the night before, or get up at 4 AM, whatever it takes.


I'd damn sure start early enough to warm it up, maybe even start it once or twice during the evening and let it run 10 minutes, again whatever it takes.


----------



## PLATA (Mar 15, 2013)

This is an issue for me also :banghead:


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

maybe i good idea would be to place a small heating element in the door trim around the windows running off the heated mirrors to remove any icing up of the windows to help that would be a good feature i think


----------



## eunos94 (Mar 17, 2002)

My 3 step process for keeping windows from sticking.

Thoroughly clean glass with Stoner automotive window cleaner from your favorite local autoparts store (better than windex without paint damaging Ammonia). This preps the glass.

Apply Rain-X or Autopel (available at www.tirerack.com). This makes the glass ulter slippery and helps prevent water from bonding to the glass. It also makes removing ice much easier so much so that I've been able to peel sheets of ice 1/4" thick off my windows.

Wipe seals with 91% rubbing alcohol to remove previous oils and dirt build up. Then wipe down with silicone. The fresh rubber will greedily absorb the silicone now that it isn't just being applied on top of a layer of grime. Which prevents water from soaking into that dirt layer and then bonding with your glass making it nearly impossible to lower your windows.

I have been doing this since the 80's on dozens of cars and have had really easy time cleaning my glass all winter long. This winter has been excessively cold and snowy so I was expecting that my prep work would be overwhelmed greatly but even after a foot of snow and -17F morning. I went outside to discover my side windows had no snow or ice build up with my needing to only brush off the back light and windshield. :heart:


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

The 'easy fix' PAM product, which you apply and then simply wipe off with a clean rag, now has
99% less residue build-up stated on the plastic cover. Would think it's worth a shot for those 
with severe 'freezed-up glass' problems.


----------



## Chrisho (Dec 1, 2012)

as for starting, its fun to watch the glow lights stay lit for what felt like ten seconds on my TDI


----------

